# Ranger Snipers



## goon175 (Feb 5, 2013)

This is an awesome write-up on the great training our SNOT guys get:



> With the limited information about the sniper community within the Regiment, I thought it would be a good idea to shed some light on the men behind the scope.
> 
> I am often questioned about the selection process for a 75th Ranger Regiment sniper.  The complete process may take years before a Ranger can become a sniper in any Battalion.  The sniper community now, only taking Rangers with multiple combat deployments, the Ranger Tab, and men who have served in multiple leadership positions. This is key when shaping a great sniper.  He has to know how the battlefield works from all aspects as a Ranger when assaulting an objective.
> During my time in 3rd Ranger Battalion, I served as an assaulter, machine gunner, and designated marksman before even being sent to Ranger school, as well as multiple deployments to Iraq and Afghanistan.  After the completion of Ranger school, the doors opened and I was given the choice of serving in the recon, dog handler, and sniper platoons.  Battalion holds a selection process for each of these job specialties, varying in length and is tailored to the job.
> ...


----------



## Sgt.Castro (Feb 6, 2013)

Got to love them Rangers! really good write up!


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 6, 2013)

"Being able to perform missions reserved for Tier 1 groups"? Really?


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 6, 2013)

How did they know the guy shooting at them was a Chechen sniper?


----------



## fox1371 (Feb 6, 2013)

Okay so this actually came up at work today...what in the hell does SNOT stand for?


----------



## Copenhagen (Feb 6, 2013)

fox1371 said:


> Okay so this actually came up at work today...what in the hell does SNOT stand for?


Sniper/Sniper Observer Team.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 6, 2013)

> How did they know the guy shooting at them was a Chechen sniper?


 
I'm guessing the sniper was killed and they or another unit probably had to SSE the area.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 6, 2013)

Interesting selection criteria.  I wonder what effect it has on the line units and how sustainable it will be in the future.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 6, 2013)

That has been the same selection for a long time. They basically just take volunteers at the beginning of every training cycle, have them complete the standard Ranger PT events, interview them to make sure they aren't shit bags, and sometimes they go out to the range and sometimes they don't. Really it is just a lateral move to a different duty position, it's not like going to RRC or something.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 6, 2013)

I was meaning the requirement for leadership experience and multiple deployments Goon.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah, on that, his experience was different from what I personally saw (not saying what he said isn't true for 3/75 when he was there), but at 1/75 you mostly saw E-4/E-5 types go over, which usually meant that they had 2-3 if not more deployments under their belt. Obviously if deployments slow down then that same level of experience won't be there.


----------



## fox1371 (Feb 6, 2013)

SNOT?  You guys couldn't have come up with something better than that?  Haha.  I'm going to see what all I can come up with off the top of my head...

HATER:  High-speed All Terrain Enhanced Riflemen 
ARSE:  Area Reconnaissance/Sniper, Embedded

It's 3:30am here and that's about all the imagination I have at the moment...but I tried.


----------



## Centermass (Feb 8, 2013)

Deadpool said:


> "Being able to perform missions reserved for Tier 1 groups"? Really?


 
Yeah.....really.


----------



## Brill (Feb 9, 2013)

goon175 said:


> I'm guessing the sniper was killed and they or another unit probably had to SSE the area.



So did he have a Chechen ID card? (They don't exist.). Or perhaps the Chechen boogie man raises his ugly head again?


----------



## goon175 (Feb 9, 2013)

Many foreign fighters have things on their person that identify their country of origin.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Feb 9, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Yeah, on that, his experience was different from what I personally saw (not saying what he said isn't true for 3/75 when he was there), but at 1/75 you mostly saw E-4/E-5 types go over, which usually meant that they had 2-3 if not more deployments under their belt. Obviously if deployments slow down then that same level of experience won't be there.


His criteria made sense for E-5s moving to SNOT. They usually had something like 4+ deployments including a successful TL deployment. On the other hand I've known multiple guys to have 1 deployment and go to SNOT pretty much immediately after Ranger School.


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 12, 2013)

Centermass said:


> Yeah.....really.


With all due respect, Some of my mentors disagree.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 12, 2013)

Deadpool said:


> With all due respect, Some of my mentors disagree.


 
Well then invite them here to defend their points of view.

Arguing a point with second-hand information seldom ends well.


----------



## AWP (Feb 12, 2013)

Deadpool said:


> With all due respect, Some of my mentors disagree.


 
 I'll indulge you....these mentors? What are their backgrounds?


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 12, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Well then invite them here to defend their points of view.
> 
> Arguing a point with second-hand information seldom ends well.



I wasn't trying to denigrate Rangers at all, nor was I doubting their tactical proficiency. I will stand by the fact that the Ranger regiment is without a doubt the finest, most professional, and downright menacing Light infantry unit that had ever been assembled. Don't take what I said the wrong way, you guys are literally the finest infantrymen that have ever existed - bar none no comparison.

It's just some of my mentors who have served in certain units certainly respect the Rangers, it's just that they don't feel that they're capable of what some might refer to as a complex operation - something restricted to Tier 1 special missions units. Again, these are their feelings - I'm not denigrating anyone nor would I want to denigrate a Ranger. It's just certain units have certain responsibilities and specialties.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 12, 2013)

OK-

What is a "Tier 1" unit?

What kinds of "complex operations" are these, that the finest light infantry in the world can't complete them?

I'm not a Ranger, so I'm not taking what you said the wrong way.  I'm trying to teach you a lesson in when it's good to talk about something (when you personally know something about it, or you've researched it to the point that you can talk intelligently about it) and when it isn't good to talk about something (like what you're doing now, in this thread, with this "Tier 1" mumbo-jumbo and repeating what someone said to you when the rest of us weren't around).


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 12, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> OK-
> 
> What is a "Tier 1" unit?
> 
> ...



Ok, I'm sorry if I offended you, the article stated that the Ranger regiment can perform missions that were once specifically restricted to Tier 1 groups. That's the only reason why I mentioned it, again, it is not my intention to offend anyone. It's just I was just a little doubtful, again, I'm not denigrating Rangers - they are the best at what they do. 

I'm sorry for mentioning tier 1 mumbo-jumbo that's the reason why. Again, I apologize I don't mean to tick anybody off.


----------



## AWP (Feb 12, 2013)

Deadpool said:


> the article stated that the Ranger regiment can perform missions that were once specifically restricted to Tier 1 groups.


 
What missions would those be?


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm only opening the door to say, what a clusterfuck Deadpool. Didn't you learn from my advice yesterday?

18yo..read..PT...get laid..

Out..


----------



## goon175 (Feb 12, 2013)

What we have here is what some might refer to as an "Epic Fail"

I'll go ahead and say it. Your mentors don't know what they are talking about, and neither do you. 

I'll just leave this here for you, and you can take from it what you want.

http://sofrep.com/15870/the-evolution-of-the-75th-ranger-regiment-part-3/

Suffice it to say that you OBVIOUSLY do not know what Rangers have been doing for the last 12 years, and you certainly don't know about who is an SMU and who is not, and you don't know about things that are going on behind the scenes. But roger dude, Rangers are really good at manning a blocking position and walking around the woods right? Some day I hope we are able to do our own missions instead of pulling BP's for the other guys....


----------



## Tropicana98 (Feb 12, 2013)

Deadpool said:


> It's just I was just a little doubtful, again, I'm not denigrating Rangers - they are the best at what they.



I'm curious as to what information your privy to that would allow you to scoff at an article written about Regiment snipers, by a Regiment sniper, and further endorsed by 2 Ranger NCO's? Then continue to stand fast when 2 senior members(officers at that) try to enlighten you on speaking about something you haven't experienced in one of their more casual methods I have seen in my time on this site. I'm sure your mentors have quite the resume but from a mentor angle I'm almost positive they wouldn't want you jumping in debates you aren't qualified to comment on...and the capabilities of a sniper, Regiment or not, doesn't fall into your AO. I don't know shit about snipers but I have a much greater understanding for following simple instructions you would be better served to follow the ones given to you it will save you a lot of pain later.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok, the more this brews, the more irritated I get. It's not just you Deadpool. It's every fucking person I run into that acts like Rangers are a bunch of second class citizens in the SOF world, when they don't have a fucking clue the type of things that are going on. Some days I wish I could just throw OPSEC to the wind and enlighten people as to the great things the Regiment is doing. Are they perfect? Hell no. But they sure as shit don't get the credit they deserve. And guess what, no one in that organization cares about getting credit, but guys who have left the organization like me and the others in this thread, like to see the boys get a little credit here and there, because they are shit hot and deserve it. 

Why is a High School kid getting me all riled up? ....


----------



## Brill (Feb 13, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Ok...every fucking person I run into that acts like...me and...like to see...boys...because they are...hot...
> 
> Why is a High School kid getting me all riled up? ....


 
Goon, I fixed your post above.  This edit made more sense to me given your last sentence about a HS kid getting you "all riled up". 

I don't judge.  Ok, maybe a little.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 13, 2013)

Goon: Right there with you.


----------



## Squidward (Feb 13, 2013)

These appear to be some terribly kinetic blocking positions....

Video courtesy of the Blackside Concepts facebook page.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Feb 13, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Ok, the more this brews, the more irritated I get. It's not just you Deadpool. _*It's every fucking person I run into that acts like Rangers are a bunch of second class citizens in the SOF world, when they don't have a fucking clue the type of things that are going on*_. Some days I wish I could just throw OPSEC to the wind and enlighten people as to the great things the Regiment is doing. Are they perfect? Hell no. But they sure as shit don't get the credit they deserve. And guess what, no one in that organization cares about getting credit, but guys who have left the organization like me and the others in this thread, like to see the boys get a little credit here and there, because they are shit hot and deserve it.
> 
> Why is a High School kid getting me all riled up? ....


 
Civis no doubt, they read a few books or saw a movie, now they are qualified.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 13, 2013)

Unfortunately, it's not just them. Even in the Army, most do not understand the difference between Ranger School and the 75th, let alone the stuff the guys are doing at work. Usually the only guys that understand are those in the SOF community. I can't tell you how many times I have run into Army NCO's who think that if you wanna do something cool, you have to do SFAS, that you only go to batt. if you want to wander around the woods all week and do bitch work for other SOF units. Like I said, It's not just Deadpool, it's been building up for a while b/c of all this non-sense I hear. Would Deadpool have scoffed if a SEAL sniper said they were capable of doing jobs typically reserved for SMU's? Or an SF sniper? Or even a Marine Recon Sniper, who isn't even under the SOCOM umbrella? No, probably not, because people have a higher opinion of those units. But when a Ranger sniper says they are capable of performing missions typically reserved for SMU's (and more than likely speaking from first hand experience), it's "oh, yeeeeaaaah....sure you can do those missions, because your a SPECIAL Ranger, aren't you little guy?" Like I said, folks just have no fucking clue, and they discount Rangers as not measuring up.


----------



## dknob (Feb 13, 2013)

Nowadays - differences between our snipers and the Unit's/Six's snipers is that we don't train to blow the brains out of a hostage taker in the cockpit of an airplane during a hostage rescue. And we won't send Rangers into denied areas to smoke bad guys either.

Aside from that our guys do what theirs do.


----------



## Poccington (Feb 13, 2013)

Anything I've read about the 75th regarding their work in Iraq and A'Stan has been some pretty top drawer stuff. The amount of DA stuff being done is insane.

It's gotta be pretty bad ass to be part of a Unit who is just ruining the bad guys day, night after night.

PS - A statement like "My mentors disagree..." when talking to people who've BTDT, is gay as fuck.


----------



## AWP (Feb 13, 2013)

This board has no idea how many arguments I'm going to win once I give 'em the ole' "My mentors disagree" rebuttal.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 13, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> This board has no idea how many arguments I'm going to win once I give 'em the ole' "My mentors disagree" rebuttal.


I could see that coming in handy in your online classes.


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 13, 2013)

I won't lie, it took a few months of being on this board and meeting a former Ranger PSG for me to really understand what the Regiment does. I think "Black Hawk Down" (for all the good I'm sure it's done for recruitment) and Modern Warfare 2 have really screwed you guys in terms of image. Until there's a film on Sergeant Petry or RRC or some other modern (past 5 years) actions by the Regiment that'll probably continue on... It's shit but at the end of the day you all know what you do for our country.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Feb 13, 2013)

Heh, I remember when I was a Private inprocessing through Stewart they had a recent SFAS selectee give a SF brief to everybody. At some point, he starts talking shit to all the Rangers, "Well I can't recruit you guys since you have a service contract. Have fun pulling security for Delta." I was just new and didn't know any better, but I always wish I went, "Wait a minute you piece of shit. You're still in 3rd ID. You haven't even gone to the Q." Regiment has a lot of factors going against it. All the high-speed training is done at the unit and not part of some advertised qualification course. So, as far as a bunch of swinging dicks with stupid opinions are concerned old 82nd can do anything we can. Also we don't have a MOS with the words 'special' or 'operator' in it like all the other units in SOCOM. We don't have any fictional movies about Rangers. Most of us aren't fucking around with cool infil methods because that's what puts the special in SOF. Well most of SF isn't either, but nobody seems to notice that. Also a Ranger platoon comprises of 20 18 year old Privates and nobody else. And finally all the cool shit and equipment gets wrapped in some ridiculous OPSEC blanket even if it really isn't. I really don't know how some 'mentor' can shit all over our snipers when we've got guys leaving for AMU when they want an easier job or guys currently in Regiment wearing President's Hundred tabs that are SOTIC-qualified.


----------



## AWP (Feb 13, 2013)

A minor housekeeping note:

I'm leaving this thread open because I think it can be salvaged, I'd like to think Monsieur Deadpool has learned a lesson, and I think the subject matter is relevant. I hope we don't have to close the thread, but knowing this crowd?

(sunglasses)

That's a long shot.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 13, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> This board has no idea how many arguments I'm going to win once I give 'em the ole' "My mentors disagree" rebuttal.


I prefer "The cabal does not approve"


----------



## Lefty375 (Feb 13, 2013)

Brian1/75 said:


> Heh, I remember when I was a Private inprocessing through Stewart they had a recent SFAS selectee give a SF brief to everybody. At some point, he starts talking shit to all the Rangers, "Well I can't recruit you guys since you have a service contract. Have fun pulling security for Delta." I was just new and didn't know any better, but I always wish I went, "Wait a minute you piece of shit. You're still in 3rd ID. You haven't even gone to the Q." Regiment has a lot of factors going against it. All the high-speed training is done at the unit and not part of some advertised qualification course. So, as far as a bunch of swinging dicks with stupid opinions are concerned old 82nd can do anything we can. Also we don't have a MOS with the words 'special' or 'operator' in it like all the other units in SOCOM. We don't have any fictional movies about Rangers. Most of us aren't fucking around with cool infil methods because that's what puts the special in SOF. Well most of SF isn't either, but nobody seems to notice that. Also a Ranger platoon comprises of 20 18 year old Privates and nobody else. And finally all the cool shit and equipment gets wrapped in some ridiculous OPSEC blanket even if it really isn't. I really don't know how some 'mentor' can shit all over our snipers when we've got guys leaving for AMU when they want an easier job or guys currently in Regiment wearing President's Hundred tabs that are SOTIC-qualified.


 
I really don't mean to butt in at all, and this is somewhat off topic. But I thought Regiment was getting older and more mature as a whole, as in the days of all 18 year olds was over? It's funny though here in 82nd land, a lot of people want to come over there. We have quite a few slots for Ranger School always open, and nobody ever wants to go. 

If I stepped out my lane..sorry.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Feb 13, 2013)

lucky l3fty said:


> I really don't mean to butt in at all, and this is somewhat off topic. But I thought Regiment was getting older and more mature as a whole, as in the days of all 18 year olds was over? It's funny though here in 82nd land, a lot of people want to come over there. We have quite a few slots for Ranger School always open, and nobody ever wants to go.
> 
> If I stepped out my lane..sorry.


That was sarcasm. 18 year-old Privates are rare, but every other SOF when criticizing Regiment seems to think we have a shit tons of them.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 13, 2013)

He was being sarcastic bro. The young 18 year old is the exception not the rule now. They still are in batt., but most new guys now are in their 20's. I was the brand new 18 y/o straight out of h.s., turned 19 in OSUT, and I was one of the youngest in my platoon when I got to battalion. most of my fellow privates were guys who dropped out of college or were working and wanted a change of pace. there were only two privates in my squad, I was one (19 y/0), and the other was 24 and had worked at his families hardware store before joining. There was one other private that was my same age in our platoon, the rest were in their 20's. Actually, come to think of it, I was one of three total who could not legally drink, as it was us three that were always tagged to drive on the weekends. So yeah, 3 guys out of a 24 man platoon were under 21.


----------



## Lefty375 (Feb 13, 2013)

Roger. I missed the sarcasm, I'm a tad slow.


----------



## Red Ryder (Feb 13, 2013)

lucky l3fty said:


> Roger. I missed the sarcasm, I'm a tad slow.


Average age in the Regiment was something I was concerned about as well. I've been told not to worry, I won't be looked upon as a geezer when I get to RASP at age 28.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 14, 2013)

One of the members here did a very interesting write-up on th evolution of the Regiment. So if the infos are there, why are people stil making the same old "Blackhawk Down" mistake/missunderstanding of the Ranger Regiment?


----------



## Lefty375 (Feb 14, 2013)

Ravage said:


> One of the members here did a very interesting write-up on th evolution of the Regiment. So if the infos are there, why are people stil making the same old "Blackhawk Down" mistake/missunderstanding of the Ranger Regiment?


 
Probably because there is more wrong information on the internet, then the one article Jack Murphy wrote.


----------



## AWP (Feb 14, 2013)

Ravage said:


> One of the members here did a very interesting write-up on th evolution of the Regiment. So if the infos are there, why are people stil making the same old "Blackhawk Down" mistake/missunderstanding of the Ranger Regiment?


 
Stereotypes don't suffer an easy or quick death.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 14, 2013)

Which is why a thread like this is actually a good thing.


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 14, 2013)

goon175 said:


> What we have here is what some might refer to as an "Epic Fail"
> 
> I'll go ahead and say it. Your mentors don't know what they are talking about, and neither do you.
> 
> ...


 
I've been gone for a couple of days, I didn't know that I started a shit storm in the process.

Listen, sir, I was trying to be as respectful as humanly possible. And I apologize if I had offended you. I think there was a miscommunication on my part. To state the obvious, Rangers are and will continue to be a very, very high profile unit. In no way, shape or form was I denigrating Rangers. The only thing I happened to say was that Rangers can't be tasked with missions given specifically to special missions units but if you could be so kind to let me explain first I'd appreciate it.

 Was I referring to you guys as blocking forces? No. The 75th Ranger Regiment has pretty much shifted their focus to DA raids, and you don't need me to explain that to you. Your unit is the Army's premier light infantry raid force, and your unit has flourished 10 fold over the past ten or so years, as a matter of fact most units in Socom have improved dramatically...it's natural after 10 years of war, men will be more experienced, TTP's will be built upon, and your overall product will improve dramatically. And it's evident in your successes in both Iraq and Afghanistan. In Iraq, the 75th led a near legendary campaign against Insurgent forces in Iraq and the same could also be said about Afghanistan.

In regards, to Rangers not performing operations specifically reserved for special missions units, again I'm not denigrating the Regiment. As I have stated on numerous occasions before, you guys are a very high profile unit. What I was referring to was the fact that certain operations will be reserved to those units at JSOC. A moderator asked me what operation I might be referring to, well, an example of that would be the Somalian hostage rescue (January). Am I criticizing or denigrating Rangers? No, I've been led to believe and feel that an operation such as that should be reserved for a tier 1 unit. Maybe my logic is flawed and I apologize if it is. Please don't misconstrue that I'm saying that SF soldiers, or SEALs are more capable of performing the operation because that's not true nor did I ever say that. 

As I said before, I refuse to denigrate the Regiment and the Rangers within it. I'm merely offering my opinion, one of which largely has to do with the people that have influenced me. Again, you guys are most certainly a high profile unit - no one is denying that. And again, you guys led and continue to lead an unbelievable campaign against Insurgent forces. I don't necessarily know what I did to tick everyone off, I apologize if I did. I never claimed you guys were the "little guys" or manned "blocking positions". 

In conclusion, I apologize if I had offended you or any other Ranger on this thread or forum for that matter. It was not my intention. 

For what it's worth, here's a video of Rangers being awesome. 





 
I'm out...


----------



## Coyote (Feb 14, 2013)

Deadpool said:


> I don't necessarily know what I did to tick everyone off, I apologize if I did. I never claimed you guys were the "little guys" or manned "blocking positions".


 
It's the fact people like you *and* I have no say in what Unit 'X' does or can do because we haven't been there first hand to comment on it. Only once you've BTDT you have the authority to make educated comments or speculations about such things. If not, your comments/opinions/speculations/other related shit is completely irrelevant and not needed.


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 14, 2013)

Coyote said:


> It's the fact people like you *and* I have no say in what Unit 'X' does or can do because we haven't been there first hand to comment on it. Only once you've BTDT you have the authority to make educated comments or speculations about such things. If not, your comments/opinions/speculations/other related shit is completely irrelevant and not needed.



I will, and to reiterate In no way shape or form am I denigrating them.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 14, 2013)

Look bro, you'll learn when you enter the military that you need to do a little cost-benefit analysis when trying to defend a point.  90% of the time, you'll realize that although your point may be defensible, you gain nothing from defending it.  The common analogy is digging yourself a hole.

This is one of those times. Swallow your pride and leave it alone before you get banned.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 14, 2013)

I’m a bit of a history dork and I put more weight behind what history says than what the current fad is of the year/decade. The US Army Rangers have a history that is unmatched by any other SOF unit in the US Military. They have been at it longer than any other “SOF” unit, they have been doing it right and their history is outstanding. They led the way for all other SOF units and they continue to lead the way today. The fact that 70% of the Army's white SOF that moves on to black SOF is the US Army Ranger, is truly telling in itself. That is not to take away from any other unit SOF or conventional (every unit serves a purpose). But I think anyone who has spent a few hours reading the long history of the Rangers, would be foolish to state they are anything but an outstanding, highly capable, incredibly well trained, and extremely lethal force.


----------



## Centermass (Feb 14, 2013)

Deadpool? Thank you for the history lesson.

A little advice? I'd usually say "Stop now while you're ahead" but at this point, I'll just say "Stop now where you're at."


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 14, 2013)

Deadpool let me give you some advice I wish I would have learned earlier in life: sometimes you just have to let something go.  Knowing which battles you should fight in the first place is in many cases at least as important as knowing how to win the battles you end up fighting.

You're in a no-win situation here, and you've already caused a distraction and this thread has devolved because of you.  I'm going to make it easy for you- DO NOT post in this thread again.  We'll chalk this whole thing up to a learning experience; no "warning points," no ban or anything.  

But I hope you'll take away some good lessons, because if you pull something like this again you're going to get a vacation of indeterminate length away from the site.

Again, just in case you missed it the first time, DO NOT post in this thread again.

Rangers and/or snipers, I now return you to your thread.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 14, 2013)

Note to self...no good usually comes from beginning a sentence with the phrase, "Listen sir"...


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 14, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Note to self...no good usually comes from beginning a sentence with the phrase, "Listen sir"...


 
Especially if said "sir" is in fact a Ranger NCO.


----------



## AWP (Feb 14, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Again, just in case you missed it the first time, DO NOT post in this thread again.
> 
> Rangers and/or snipers, I now return you to your thread.


 
Sorry, but I feel compelled to make one final Deadpoolpost and I hope I'm not denigrating your contributions in any way, shape, form, or fashion.

When I have members sending me messages to point out how jacked up other members are, it causes me to reflect....and read the archives. This is not the first time senor Deadpool has had to explain and explain and apologize and apologize and explain one of his posts and the post before that and the post before that....Soon, electrons are commiting suicide rather than participating in the Internet and that makes me sad because the pessimist in me is fond of electrons.

Now, I'm sitting here deciding if Herr Deadpool requires a vacation and to be honest, I'm giving it some serious thought. Back up a page or two and we have this exchange:

Deadpool digs a hole
I ask him for clarification, a subtle way of tossing him a ladder because the hole is expanding.
Deadpool ignores me and continues to dig.
Again, I ask for clarification, continuing my subtle practice of attempting to help out a younger member. I say "attempting" because we're past the ladder and I'm searching for a winch because the hole is that deep.
Deadpool ignores me and continues to dig.

I find that rather denigrating.

With that, we've reached cruising altitude and the subject of Deadpool is dead. We're done with it. Done. D-O-N-E. Done. Finished. ENDEX. Kaput and a bunch of other words to indicate that THIS topic is dead and we're back to the OP of "Ranger Snipers." If Deadpool posts in this thread again, if ANYONE decides we're going to discuss Deadpool in this thread, if any topic other scroll-wearing, long-gun-toting harbingers of doom is discussed, vacations will occur.

RANGER SNIPERS


----------



## Kheenbish (Feb 14, 2013)

Squidward said:


> These appear to be some terribly kinetic blocking positions....
> 
> Video courtesy of the Blackside Concepts facebook page.


 
Dude that was an awesome video of Seal Team 6 umm...I mean DEVGRU

...Those were Army Rangers...

..But they were doing Tier 1 stuff ? and I swear one had a beard, only Tier 1 have beards.


----------



## Red Ryder (Feb 14, 2013)

Well I just wanna say that this thread made me even more motivated to become part of the 75th Ranger Regiment.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 14, 2013)

If I hear the term 'Tier 1' one more time I swear to God I'm going to throw up.

Back to the topic. I don't know if this photo has been posted in the Ranger pics thread, but this is one of my favourites.





> A U.S. Army Ranger sniper takes aim with his rifle while on a mission in Afghanistan


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 14, 2013)

I believe Brian1/75 mentioned earlier the infil training Rangers- I was under the impression that guys did get CDQC and MFF as they became more senior, just to have the skills within Battalion. Is that no longer the case?


----------



## goon175 (Feb 15, 2013)

Guys still go, but it's not like it is an automatic thing you get once you've been there for a certain time. RRC obviously has MFF a part of their pipeline, and guys in the batt. recce elements usually get a crack at it, the guys on the line platoons will a lot of times get the chance as a re-enlistment incentive or if they can find time. The problem is this: MFF is something that EVERYONE in USASOC wants, so competition for those slots between SF, Ranger batt., the SMU's, PJ's, CCT's, etc etc. is very high. It doesn't matter what unit you are in, unless it is a part of your job description (i.e. ranger recon, MFF ODA in SF, SMU's) it is very hard to get a slot. Now, with CDQC, we have a ton of slots for that, it's just a matter of time. You have to understand that we only have about 6 months between deployments, so it is extremely difficult to find time to go to pre-scuba, and then CDQC, which is a total of I believe 3 months or so of training. And then you throw in the other schools and unit training that needs to be accomplished, and all of a sudden a guy hasn't seen his family for more than 5 minutes the whole training cycle, and he's off to war again.

That all being said, in my company (a line company) before I left, we had 4 CDQC qual'd guys, and 3 MFF qual'd guys. And although it's not the same at all, lol, close to half the company had their class A or higher skydiving license, or were in that grey area between AFF and the Class A.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 17, 2013)

Another story writen by Nicolas Irving, showcasing the Sniper teams of the 75th Ranger Regiment:



> http://sofrep.com/16779/against-all-odds/
> *Rangers: Against All Odds (Part 1)*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 17, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Guys still go, but it's not like it is an automatic thing you get once you've been there for a certain time. RRC obviously has MFF a part of their pipeline, and guys in the batt. recce elements usually get a crack at it, the guys on the line platoons will a lot of times get the chance as a re-enlistment incentive or if they can find time. The problem is this: MFF is something that EVERYONE in USASOC wants, so competition for those slots between SF, Ranger batt., the SMU's, PJ's, CCT's, etc etc. is very high. It doesn't matter what unit you are in, unless it is a part of your job description (i.e. Ranger recon, MFF ODA in SF, SMU's) it is very hard to get a slot. Now, with CDQC, we have a ton of slots for that, it's just a matter of time. You have to understand that we only have about 6 months between deployments, so it is extremely difficult to find time to go to pre-scuba, and then CDQC, which is a total of I believe 3 months or so of training. And then you throw in the other schools and unit training that needs to be accomplished, and all of a sudden a guy hasn't seen his family for more than 5 minutes the whole training cycle, and he's off to war again.
> 
> That all being said, in my company (a line company) before I left, we had 4 CDQC qual'd guys, and 3 MFF qual'd guys. And although it's not the same at all, lol, close to half the company had their class A or higher skydiving license, or were in that grey area between AFF and the Class A.


 
Thanks for that informative post Goon. I thought CDQC was mandatory though for guys at RRD and SMUs so that's all new info. I never thought of how much time it takes to just get prepped for CDQC.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 17, 2013)

I can't speak to what is mandatory at RRC and SMU's, because I don't know what is required outside of MFF. They generally don't where their "I graduated CDQC" shirts around very much, so it's kind of hard to tell


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 17, 2013)

goon175 said:


> I can't speak to what is mandatory at RRC and SMU's, because I don't know what is required outside of MFF. They generally don't where their "I graduated CDQC" shirts around very much, so it's kind of hard to tell


Haha understood, it's not really any of my business and I don't want to ask any dumb questions about capabilities. Thanks for the info


----------



## Ravage (Feb 18, 2013)

Part two of the earlier article.



> http://sofrep.com/17390/rangers-against-all-odds-2/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​​


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Feb 19, 2013)

Isn't that one Ranger on the left in the top pic the author of "Team Reaper"? Was a very good read. Mad respect.


----------

